# Datei mit Sonderzeichen löschen?



## unrealzero_php (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Versuche seit längerem eine Datei zu löschen die irgendwie ein komisches Sonderzeichen enthält, jedoch immer ohne Erfolg.

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten das löschen einer Datei zu erzwingen?

Anbei ein Screen-Shot mit der Datei.


----------



## deepthroat (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi.





unrealzero_php hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Versuche seit längerem eine Datei zu löschen die irgendwie ein komisches Sonderzeichen enthält, jedoch immer ohne Erfolg.


Das heißt? Fehlermeldungen?


unrealzero_php hat gesagt.:


> Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten das löschen einer Datei zu erzwingen?


Auf der Kommandozeile in dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis:

```
rm -f *.IFO
```
Gruß


----------



## unrealzero_php (2. Oktober 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Das heißt? Fehlermeldungen?
> 
> Auf der Kommandozeile in dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis:
> ...



Das mit dem Befehl: rm -f *.IFO habe ich versucht leider ohne Erfolg. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## deepthroat (2. Oktober 2009)

unrealzero_php hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem Befehl: rm -f *.IFO habe ich versucht leider ohne Erfolg.


Was heißt das? Was war das Resultat vom Befehl bzw. welche Meldung wurde ausgegeben?


----------



## Firedog (2. Oktober 2009)

Benenn sie doch einfach um, vielleicht klappt es ja dann schon?


----------



## Buschiii (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Programm Cocktail ist da sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. November 2009)

Ändere doch einfach das Dateinamen Encoding:
http://www.j3e.de/linux/convmv/


----------

